# Klassen und Objekte



## imi (14. Apr 2017)

Hallo,
ich soll folgende Aufgaben lösen.


1.) Die Objekte der Klasse Freund sollen über die Instanzariablen name sowie kategorie       (Kategorie A, B oder C) verfügen.

2.) Für beide Instanzvariablen soll es eine setter- und eine getter-Methode geben.
3.) Eine Methode toString soll die Werte der Instanzvariablen, getrennt durch ein Semikolon         zurückgeben,  z.B. Udo ; B
4.) Außerdem soll die Klasse über einen parameterlosen Konstruktor verfügen, der die Werte der Instanzvariablen über die Konsole abfragt.

Die ersten drei Punkte habe ich noch hin bekommen, aber ich weiß leider nicht wie ich die 4. Aufgabe verstehen soll?

Das habe ich bis jetzt geschafft...

package Praktikum2;

public class Freund {

   private String[] name = new String[2];
   private String[] kategorie = new String[2];

   public String[] getName() {
       return name;
   }

   public void setName(String[] name) {
       this.name = name;
   }

   public String[] getKategorie() {
       return kategorie;
   }

   public void setKategorie(String[] kategorie) {
       this.kategorie = kategorie;
   }

   public String toString() {
       for (int i = 0; (i < name.length) && (i < kategorie.length); i++) {
           System.out.println(name_ + " ; " + kategorie);
       }
       return null;

   }

   public Freund(){
       //4.Aufgabe parameterloser Konstruktor

       System.out.println("name eingeben!");
       String name = EAM.rString();
       for(int i = 0; i < 2; i++){

       }


   }


}_


----------



## mrBrown (14. Apr 2017)

Und was ist dein Problem?


----------



## imi (14. Apr 2017)

Ich habe ein paarÄnderungen vorgenommen. Ich bin mir jetzt jetzt nur nicht sicher, ob das alles richtig ist??? 
package Praktikum2;

public class Freund {

   private String kategorie;
   private String name;

   public String getName() {
       return name;
   }

   public void setName(String name) {
       this.name = name;
   }

   public String getKategorie() {
       return kategorie;
   }

   public void setKategorie(String kategorie) {
       this.kategorie = kategorie;
   }

   public String toString() {
       return name + " ; " + getKategorie();

   }

   public Freund() {
       System.out.println("wie lautet der name?");
       String name = EAM.rString();
       System.out.println("welche kategorie?");
       String kategorie = EAM.rString();

   }

}


----------



## mrBrown (14. Apr 2017)

Kategorie ist bei dir nicht auf A,B,C beschränkt


----------



## imi (14. Apr 2017)

hmm?  aber ich habe doch einfluss auf die instanzvariable kategorie durch die setter- methode oder nicht?


----------



## imi (14. Apr 2017)

Also die Aufgabe besteht aus mehreren Teilen. Hier muss ich lediglich eine Klasse namens Freund erstellen. Die Aufgaben für die Klasse Freund stehen ganz am Anfang des Beitrags. Ich poste mal den zweiten Teilaufgabenabschnitt, vieleicht kann man dann nachvollziehen was gemeint ist. 
ps. Ich möchte gerne wissen, ob das was ich programmiert habe richtig ist?

Der zweite Teilaufgabenabschnitt...


----------



## JStein52 (15. Apr 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Kategorie ist bei dir nicht auf A,B,C beschränkt


Das solltest du dann aber auch beim Einlesen im Konstruktor abfragen und sicherstellen. Der Rest der Klasse Freund könnte richtig sein, ich weiss aber nicht was EAM ist und tut. Ich denke aber mal rString() steht für read string und da sollte nicht so viel schief gehen.


----------



## mrBrown (15. Apr 2017)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> ich weiss aber nicht was EAM ist und tut. Ich denke aber mal rString() steht für read string und da sollte nicht so viel schief gehen


Wer auch immer `EAM.rString()` geschrieben hat sollte nie mehr in der Lehre arbeiten dürfen.


----------



## JStein52 (15. Apr 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> sollte nie mehr in der Lehre arbeiten dürfen.


 Da steckt bestimmt was drin um die Lösung bei der Abgabe testen zu können.


----------

